# Anyone have bathroom exhaust fan with a heater?



## gzecc (May 16, 2013)

Need a fan in the bathroom. Is it worth getting one with a heater or keep using the electric heater turned on all night?


----------



## Ashful (May 16, 2013)

I've always had them.  Good for a quick warm-up of a cold bathroom before the  AM shower.

Make sure your circuit can handle the load.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 16, 2013)

Don't have them in this house. Wish I did. Every other house we have had they were in the bathrooms and I miss'em.


----------



## seige101 (May 16, 2013)

Just put a new one in my bathroom to replace the old one that sounded like a c-5 idleing. I love it as it warms up the bathroom quickly and is nice to stand under while drying off.


----------



## heat seeker (May 17, 2013)

If the circuit can't handle the load, they make fans with infrared heat lamps that work pretty well. They'll heat you, not the air.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (May 17, 2013)

We had one in our prior home and we loved it. Used to turn in on for about 2 minutes before taking my showing in the morning, and it was great.


----------



## Don2222 (May 17, 2013)

Hello

I put in a Sun Lamp & Heat Lamp combo with squirrel cage exhaust blower. The squirrel cage exhaust blower works well for venting. The vent goes thru flex aluminum to the end of the house for proper exhausting. Exhausting to the soffits is a big NO-NO ! Then I put in a reversible fan with a heating coil behind it. When it blows down the coil heats to blow warm air. That works well. It also blows up for exhausting to the outside.

I could not decide to put these on a timer or have full manual operation so I put in a toggle to select either timer or manual. Any combo of lights or fans can be put on the timer and they will all shut off automatically. Nice to have next to the wall hair drier when getting out of the whirlpool! 

Above the controls is the house intercom of course!

If you would like a custom wire diagram for whatever you put in, I can help.


----------



## Ashful (May 18, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> I could not decide to put these on a timer or have full manual operation so I put in a toggle to select either timer or manual. Any combo of lights or fans can be put on the timer and they will all shut off automatically.  Above the controls is the house intercom of course!



Holy switch bank, Batman!  "Naked unit to Houston, initiating shower sequence in T-minus..."


----------



## Frozen Canuck (May 22, 2013)

Electrical code must be quite different in NH.


----------



## MasterMech (May 23, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> I could not decide to put these on a timer or have full manual operation so I put in a toggle to select either timer or manual.


A timer with a hold function wouldn't suffice?

Is this in the shed?


----------



## fbelec (May 27, 2013)

the bathroom fans with heat are usually 1500 watts. in a normal size bathroom that about three times the size required for the bath and if you leave it on all night it will transform your bathroom to a sauna. and your electric bill will go to the moon. besides those type heaters a not designed to be left on like that put in a 500 baseboard heater with thermostat and call it a day. and keep in mind that if that is your only heat for that bath because it is cold in there then if you put on the heater and leave to door open and the rest of the house is cool that little heater will be trying to heat the rest of the house and never shut down, but it is still the way to go.


----------

